# Mysterious fluid in engine bay and undercarriage



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone know what this is? Dealer asked if anything leaked when showing them the photos









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Looks like the anti-corrosion wax vw likes to put gobs on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

.... touch it.

I dare ya...


----------



## ButMudBrooks (Jul 18, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> Looks like the anti-corrosion wax vw likes to put gobs on


This.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

I have the same under my hood, thought it was silicone poorly applied lol. Hit it with a heat gun to see if it is wax


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Same thing here too. The few I checked out at dealerships had the same kind of dripping waxy residue. A friend whos a mechanic for VW said its a type of protective coating they put on the inside of the body panels to protect from corrosion and it helps with vibration/sound deadening from exterior body panels. It used to be less runny but they updated the mix and the newer better stuff is more runny when they spray it on. (his word for what its worth) Once its not frozen out Im going to clean off the drips from the undercarriage.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

It's similar to Cosmoline, but it's cavity wax that helps prevent corrosion. When it gets hot out, you will see wet stains as it seeps out of openings in the body.


----------



## MJ-Tiggy18 (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes I have that same waxy stuff in my engine. Not to worry. I did however find foam blocks behind the wiper fluid reservoir and the other side (small square metal cubby hole). Not sure why they were there.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MJ-Tiggy18 said:


> Yes I have that same waxy stuff in my engine. Not to worry. I did however find foam blocks behind the wiper fluid reservoir and the other side (small square metal cubby hole). Not sure why they were there.


By the wiper cowl?

Those are supposed to be there, to seal & for wind noise


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

MJ-Tiggy18 said:


> I did however find foam blocks behind the wiper fluid reservoir and the other side (small square metal cubby hole). Not sure why they were there.


They help with sound resonance on some and wind noise on other places.


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

Wax , VW been using this for awhile


----------

